# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  άλλες χρήσεις για joule thief. υπάρχουν;

## haris_216

φαντάζομαι ότι αρκετοί έχουμε ακούσει για το joule thief
ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για ένα step up converter έχει σαν "κλασσική" εφαρμογή οπως έχω δει μέχρι τώρα να "ξεζουμίζει" μια σχεδόν άδεια μπαταρία και να δίνει αρκετό ρεύμα για να ανάβει ένα led.
επειδή βέβαια το εν λογω κύκλωμα δεν δημιουργεί ενέργεια αλλά την μετατρέπει, αυτό το ξεζούμισμα είναι εις βάρος της διάρκειας της μπαταρίας (που έτσι κι αλλιώς βέβαια ήταν για πέταμα)
η απορία μου είναι η εξής: τα led είναι η μόνη πρακτική εφαρμογή του κυκλώματος; ή θα μπορούσε η ίδια διάταξη να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλη περίπτωση (πχ ένα ρολόϊ, ένα κύκλωμα με χαμηλή κατανάλωση); και αν ναι, το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον ή θα καταλήγαμε σε αποτέλεσμα του τύπου
διάρκεια λειτουργίας με απλή μπαταρία: 20 ώρες
     διάρκεια λειτουργίας  με joule thief:      20 ώρες και 1 λεπτό

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτά τα joule thief είναι step-up converter προφανώς.

----------


## Costis Ni

Υπάρχει κάτι που λέγεται Joule Ringer και μπορεί να ανάψει λάμπες οικονομίας.
Γενικά αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι ταλαντωτές υψηλής συχνότητας.

----------


## haris_216

ευχαριστώ πολύ. θα το κοιτάξω
καλημέρα

----------

